# Recent rescue. Not fully sure of the mix.



## matticus (May 12, 2012)

This is Atlas. I rescued him from a local shelter near the end of January. He is 3 months old in the first picture, and getting close to seven in the one with the cat. He is currently pushing 65-70 lbs. The shelter had him listed as a Rott mix. I can see the Rott part but not the other breed. Any ideas?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks more like a lab or a lab hound mix maybe.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah--lots of breeds come in black and tan, including off-standard labs as well as hounds! I second lab/hound.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I looked at the pic before reading the post, and I thought lab mix. Maybe rottie. But I really see lab.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He looks very much like Benny ... a 4 week old puppy I rescued last year. Benny's Mom was a Dobie/Lab mix for certain ... and his Dad was a possible Rott/Husky mix.

Benny was 10 weeks old in this picture. He weighed 30 pounds at 16 weeks old. He is now between 75-80 pounds as a year old pup.


----------



## matticus (May 12, 2012)

Wow! Benny and Atlas could be twins haha.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

matticus said:


> Wow! Benny and Atlas could be twins haha.


Hahaha! ... Maybe ... Benny at 10 months old ...

I bet Atlas will be gorgeous as an adult!


----------



## matticus (May 12, 2012)

Oh he's a handsome dog!
These were taken the day I brought Atlas home from the shelter.

















And these I took today.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh my!!! He is gorgeous too! I am going with Rott/Lab/ mix as my guess for Atlas.


----------



## matticus (May 12, 2012)

Yea the length of his mouth and the way his jowls droop a little are what make me think that the Rott part was right.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah now I see Rott.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm actually thinking Bernese Mountain Dog/Lab. Something about his face and eyes looks Berner to me, not Rott.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

matticus said:


>


I am here to laugh at this!
Sir/Madam Fluffy Cat says "Remove this beast. Immediately."

But Atlas says "Imma keep it.  "


----------



## QTWIQ (Jun 1, 2012)

I have no idea I don't know breeds to well, but he is tooo Cute. I have the same issue with my just adopted dog. They say whippet Mix, but Mixed with what? lol


----------



## Luann Combs (Jul 20, 2012)

So cute. Maybe some lab in there? He looks to have a sweet disposition!


----------

